# Non-Africans Are Part Neanderthal



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Source: http://scienceblog.com/46348/genetic-research-confirms-that-non-africans-are-part-neanderthal/

More info (prior article): http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8660940.stm





That means that some of us are only 96%-99% human (except Mussels who is 100% drongo).  



> Abstract Written by *Damian Labuda et al.*
> 
> 
> _Recent work on the Neandertal genome has raised the possibility of admixture between Neandertals and the expanding population of Homo sapiens who left Africa between 80 and 50 Kya (thousand years ago) to colonize the rest of the world. Here, we provide evidence of a notable presence (9% overall) of a Neandertal-derived X chromosome segment among all contemporary human populations outside Africa. Our analysis of 6,092 X-chromosomes from all inhabited continents supports earlier contentions that a mosaic of lineages of different time depths and different geographic provenance could have contributed to the genetic constitution of modern humans. It indicates a very early admixture between expanding African migrants and Neandertals prior to or very early on the route of the out-of-Africa expansion that led to the successful colonization of the planet._


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 20, 2011)

If that's true, that's more significant than it is on the surface.  There's been a long standing theory that most of the female Neanderthals died out to a point they could no longer sustain their population so they started breeding with the homo-sapiens.

I suppose that means Africans are a, for lack of a better term, pure-stock of homo sapiens then.  That's actually rather surprising because non-Africans tend to have a flatter face and other features that aren't consistent with the Neanderthals.  I suppose those traits could be recessive though.

Rather surprising and throws a pie in the face of conventional knowledge.  It may also suggest, that to some extent, that Africans are a unique evolutionary speices.  Ah hell, the "whiteness" could have been dominent in Neaderthals too!

...they opened a can of worms...


----------



## twilyth (Jul 20, 2011)

Interesting stuff, but the jury is still out on the 'out of Africa' theory.  Also, they've known for a long time that Neanderthals and modern humans occupied many of the same areas at the same time.  The only question was whether or not there was any interbreeding.

What I'd like to know now is did modern humans absorb the Neanderthal population by interbreeding or did something else happen that lead to their extinction?


----------



## KainXS (Jul 20, 2011)

more research needs to be done, any benefits or negatives

average aussie


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> That means that some of us are only 96%-99% human (except Mussels who is 100% drongo).



Why Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 20, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Source: http://scienceblog.com/46348/genetic-research-confirms-that-non-africans-are-part-neanderthal/
> 
> More info (prior article): http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8660940.stm
> 
> ...



 someone finally epxlains why republicans exist ! I knew it !


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> someone finally epxlains why republicans exist ! I knew it !



and democrats! its all so obvious now!


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 20, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If that's true, that's more significant than it is on the surface.  There's been a long standing theory that most of the female Neanderthals died out to a point they could no longer sustain their population so they started breeding with the homo-sapiens.
> 
> I suppose that means Africans are a, for lack of a better term, pure-stock of homo sapiens then.  That's actually rather surprising because non-Africans tend to have a flatter face and other features that aren't consistent with the Neanderthals.  I suppose those traits could be recessive though.
> 
> ...



  I have argued for years that there appear to be roughly 3-4 sub species of humanity, each adapted to its enviroment. I could actually see the case of the mongols being more neandrethal.they have the proper features.


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> and democrats! its all so obvious now!



I can explain democrats,the estrogen, not effeminent men either.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 20, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's been a long standing theory that most of the female Neanderthals died out to a point they could no longer sustain their population so they started breeding with the homo-sapiens.


Pics or it didn't happen. 


FordGT90Concept said:


> ...they opened a can of worms...


"Your mom" jokes will never be the same . . . 


twilyth said:


> What I'd like to know now is did modern humans absorb the Neanderthal population by interbreeding or did something else happen that lead to their extinction?


Perhaps it's a bit of both?


KainXS said:


> more research needs to be done, any benefits or negatives


The 1-4% genetic similarity with Neanderthals is pretty astonishing.  IIRC that's roughly the amount that humans are distinct from chimps.

_Any functional significance of these shared genes remains to be determined, but that will certainly be a focus for the next stages of this fascinating research._ - Professor Chris Stringer


Mussels said:


> Why Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Because Bendigo, Australia is in the USA!!1  Look, it's even on the map.




@Mussels - It was drawn by Julia Gillard between meetings for the new carbon tax, give the sheila some credit.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Because Bendigo, Australia is in the USA!!1  Look, it's even on the map.
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7355/mussels.jpg



bitch better be careful, if thats to scale i could get an erection and wipe out half the state.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> bitch better be careful, if thats to scale i could get an erection and wipe out half the state.



maybe Rhode Island

hehehehe jkjk..........:shadedshu


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If that's true, that's more significant than it is on the surface.



I agree.  So are these scientists saying that if you are Caucasian you may be a little smarter than an African?


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 25, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I agree.  So are these scientists saying that if you are Caucasian you may be a little smarter than an African?



Define intellegence ?


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 25, 2011)

I m an Indian from FIJI islands!! what does that make me?? :O


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> I m an Indian from FIJI islands!! what does that make me?? :O



Confused


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I agree.  So are these scientists saying that if you are Caucasian you may be a little smarter than an African?


Neanderthals, according to their skeletal structure, were considered to be more robust and more ape-like than homo-sapiens which had comparatively large brain cavities (brain mass relative to body mass is a typical way of measuring intelligence among animals).  That is to say, homo-sapiens were the brains and Neanderthals were the brawn.  Come to think of it, that is a fairly potent combination--at the same time, look at African American's penetration into physical sports like baseball, football (not futball), basketball, and even Olympic events.  They have a disproportionately (they are some 20% of the American population but occupy at least 50% of these Grade-A athletic positions) large presence in athletic categories.  Maybe it's stereotypes (like whitey needs to be book smart ) or maybe they are simply physically superior.  In which case, one would think that homo-sapiens really didn't get much benefit from crossbreeding with Neanderthals.

If homo-sapiens gained any physical prowess from cross-breeding with Neanderthals, it was likely lost between then and now because homo-sapiens continued to rely on their big brains over their big brawn so brawn was genetically bred out through natural selection.

Again, more questions than answers.  Like I said, it opened the proverbial can of worms (assuming it is accurate).




Funtoss said:


> I m an Indian from FIJI islands!! what does that make me?? :O


Indians are from India...




Wile E said:


> Confused


An excellent deduction!


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 25, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> Define intellegence ?



Point taken.

But,  what I meant to say was that people have done atrocious acts with information like this in the past.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 25, 2011)

The race card is not allowed to be played in this thread.  No one (yet) knows what the functions are of the genes that many humans share with Neanderthals.  Even the number of shared genes varies widely (1-4% of human genome).

When that article wrote "non-Africans" it was being specific and referring to ethnic sub-Saharan Africans, specifically the Yoruba and the San.  That does not include much, if any, of the NBA, NFL or MLB. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> That is to say, homo-sapiens were the brains and Neanderthals were the brawn.


_The question on everyone’s mind has always been whether *the physically stronger Neanderthals, who possessed the gene for language and may have played the flute*, were a separate species or could have interbred with modern humans._ - FTA

Looks can be deceiving.  Though brain size ratios are a decent way of measuring intelligence, it's not the end all.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 25, 2011)

Good read....actually starts to explain a lot........


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 25, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Point taken.
> 
> But,  what I meant to say was that people have done atrocious acts with information like this in the past.



evolution at work.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ron Pearlman......nuff' said.











They didnt even use makeup on him in "Quest for Fire".


----------



## Nosada (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll see your Perlman and raise you a


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 25, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Point taken.
> 
> But,  what I meant to say was that people have done atrocious acts with information like this in the past.



We can measure intelligence no more than we can measure the soul, assuming we possess either. As you yourself point out, data is often manipulated; however, there is a problem with all such "data": the I.Q., to name one commonly used method of evaluation, records nothing more than your performance in I.Q. tests.

Science has proven that "intelligence", insofar as we have defined it to date, shows no difference across racial variances, given that, genetically speaking, there are none, or not enough to matter. 

That said, the neanderthal heritage of white heavyweight boxers is conspicuous for its absence.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> We can measure intelligence no more than we can measure the soul, assuming we possess either. As you yourself point out, data is often manipulated; however, there is a problem with all such "data": the I.Q., to name one commonly used method of evaluation, records nothing more than your performance in I.Q. tests.
> 
> Science has proven that "intelligence", insofar as we have defined it to date, shows no difference across racial variances, given that, genetically speaking, there are none, or not enough to matter.
> 
> That said, the neanderthal heritage of white heavyweight boxers is conspicuous for its absence.



I agree. I was rated back in high school to have an IQ of 146. So yeah tests are useless.......or drugs did me in. Your choice.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. I was rated back in high school to have an IQ of 146. So yeah tests are useless.......or drugs did me in. Your choice.



Or the woman who broke your heart and turned you to drugs and drink and general bad livin'


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 25, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> look at African American's penetration into physical sports like baseball, football (not futball), basketball, and even Olympic events.  They have a disproportionately (they are some 20% of the American population but occupy at least 50% of these Grade-A athletic positions) large presence in athletic categories.  Maybe it's stereotypes (like whitey needs to be book smart ) or maybe they are simply physically superior.  In which case, one would think that homo-sapiens really didn't get much benefit from crossbreeding with Neanderthals.





Just a note on this, you have to bare in mind that a lot of African people were bought over to your country by force to be used as slaves, big strong robust ones would get a higher price.

So slave traders had a tendency to bring the best the could find from Africa, and when they were in the Americas a kind of selective breading would of taken place.

So there's big chunk of epic DNA in the African American gene pool. (+ generally having better fast twitch muscle)



You need to look at people as a whole not just Americans who are descendant from Africans to get a more accurate picture.



Make me feel bad writing this even though I had nothing to do with it .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Just a note on this, you have to bare in mind that a lot of African people were bought over to your country by force to be used as slaves, big strong robust ones would get a higher price.
> 
> So slave traders had a tendency to bring the best the could find from Africa, and when they were in the Americas a kind of selective breading would of taken place.
> 
> ...



Its history. No need to feel bad.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 25, 2011)

My empathy gets the better of me sometimes lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> My empathy gets the better of me sometimes lol



I could care less and my entire family fought for the Confederacy. We never owned one slave ether. We came over as slaves from Ireland (indentured servants) Fact is all cultures have been slaves at one time or another. 

I never owned a slave. Nether did you. Why feel bad? Because the media tells you so? Who cares.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I never owned a slave. Nether did you. Why feel bad? Because the media tells you so? Who cares.





I think you missed the point, my empathy gets the better of me.

I.E I subconsciously put myself in peoples shoes and feel an emotional response. 


It's not something I can control nor something that could be changed by the media.

It's just how I am. 

Sort of guy when I see someone make a noble sacrifice in a movie I shed a manly tear 



Regarding slavery though, personally I consider much of the free world to be in a fancy form of slavery but this isn;t the thread for that. 

(PM me if your interested as to why)


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 26, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I think you missed the point, my empathy gets the better of me.
> 
> *I.E I subconsciously put myself in peoples shoes and feel an emotional response*.
> 
> ...



  Letting other people control your mood, is a sign of weekness. Just ignore them.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 26, 2011)

What if their was a benefit to the merge and we're just the inbred leftovers from a much superior race that left much like in Stargate Atlantis....Seriously think about it....How far have we gone in 3000 years? and yet we are basically the same as we were 30k years ago? Really? Does that sound F'd up to anyone else?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> What if their was a benefit to the merge and we're just the inbred leftovers from a much superior race that left much like in Stargate Atlantis....Seriously think about it....How far have we gone in 3000 years? and yet we are basically the same as we were 30k years ago? Really? Does that sound F'd up to anyone else?



Thats what they call a snowball effect. Any major advancement leads to another. The more major advancement the more doors that open the more advancement. There is a whole theory on it but the name escapes me.

You also have to understand we as a spices had to deal with a lot of shit that hasn't been seen in over 10,000 years. Ice ages. That tends to hamper any sociological development which paves the way for technological development (agriculture) when everyday is a test for survival. Also man was nomadic for thousands of years. Can you ask a dog to stop barking? No? Then how could you ask pre-history man to stop walking? Get my drift?

Hell it wasn't even till after the last ice age he developed agriculture. You cant have civilization without agraculture.......7000 BC is when we STARTED. Once we hit that milestone it opened up a whole new world. Major tool advancement Irrigation, Mining, etc. Then came a massive population boom which bore government and organization which became nations. After that it was nation competing against nation and more technology is born from that. 

Heres a neat little time-line to help explain it better.
http://www.bradshawfoundation.com/journey/

If you think about it we have done more then any other species known. Within 6.5 million years of evolution we walked on the moon. Hence my belief in G-d.....which is for another thread. lol

Also please forgive me if some of my facts and times are a tad off. I haven't been in a history (art history) class in well over 10 years. They rewrite the books constantly.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 26, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> What if their was a benefit to the merge and we're just the inbred leftovers from a much superior race that left much like in Stargate Atlantis....Seriously think about it....


According to Adam and Eve aren't well all inbred?  Maybe a shaggy god story?


jmcslob said:


> How far have we gone in 3000 years . . . Does that sound F'd up to anyone else?


No, not really.  Technological progression is roughly exponential.  I figure it probably took a few thousand years just to come up with a halfway decent language.


TheMailMan78 said:


> You also have to understand we as a spices had to deal with a lot of shit


Speak for yourself, I'm not a spices.


----------



## Oxford (Jul 26, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Just a note on this, you have to bare in mind that a lot of African people were bought over to your country by force to be used as slaves, big strong robust ones would get a higher price.
> 
> So slave traders had a tendency to bring the best the could find from Africa, and when they were in the Americas a kind of selective breading would of taken place.
> 
> So there's big chunk of epic DNA in the African American gene pool. (+ generally having better fast twitch muscle)


Best in terms of physical robustness. A huge portion died in transit, causing a weeding out of people based on robustness. However, the process also very well could have greatly reduced certain positive attributes, like a willingness to question authority/protest, creativity, altruism, and so forth.

But, a huge percentage of African American people in America are now mixed race to some degree.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 26, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I agree.  So are these scientists saying that if you are Caucasian you may be a little smarter than an African?



Lets take George Bush and Barack Obama for an example then and explain their theory


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm not a spices.











boise49ers said:


> Lets take George Bush and Barack Obama for an example then and explain their theory



What both pawns to corporation's? No difference to me.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm in the middle of reading the Dune saga. Spice and worm reference made me lol.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> Letting other people control your mood, is a sign of weekness. Just ignore them.



What don't people get about subconscious?


----------



## Thatguy (Jul 26, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> What don't people get about subconscious?



Turn it off.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 28, 2011)

I think the best part of this is it explains me...LOL
I'm what I'd consider "moose people"


----------

